# [Aperture] Metadata Export confusion! Version Name vs Title vs Headline



## bcshort (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been a long time user of Aperture. I have a fair understanding of Metadata, but for the life of me I do not understand the reasoning behind why things are done a certain way, which is why I hope someone here might be able to enlighten me.

This issue for me is around how metadata is used when exporting. There are three metadata fields I am particularly interested in:

Title - As the name suggests
Version Name - Typically the file name
Headline - ITPC Field used by some 3rd party apps - people suggest to use the same as 'Title'
Why is it that exporting to sites like Flickr and Facebook that the Version Name is used for the photo title on the website and not the 'Title' field? I don't want the name of the photo on Flickr to be IMG_00123 and sure as heck don't want the Version Name to be 'My Great Picture.cr2'

Some 3rd party tools use the Headline field. Once again, why not use the title field?

I'm really confused why Title is not used more when exporting to websites? Help?


----------

